# Post Your NFL team here and Predict their record



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 15, 2015)

I'll start, my team is the San Francisco 49ers and with the loss of several key components that have made us successful the past 4 years, and with Seattle squiring Jimmy Graham, we will be lucky to take 2nd in our division. GO 9ers!!!


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 15, 2015)

New England Patriots. Loss of our good secondary will hit us hard but not a big deal. If patriots are good at one thing it's adapting. If they play like they did vs the packers then we will be good. You could argue it's just pre season but Rodgers was going for it and was unhappy at not scoring. He had pretty much his team of starters.

11-5 and 1-1 in playoffs.


----------



## SourD420 (Aug 29, 2015)

Broncos Baby!!! 10-6


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 29, 2015)

Da Bears 

6-10


----------



## MuchoJointAmigo (Aug 31, 2015)

Skol Vikings
11-5
Yeah, I'm drinking the purple koolaid!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 31, 2015)

S.D Chargers!!!

9-7


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 31, 2015)

Patriots.

12-4 regular season.

Will win the Super Bowl again this year.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 1, 2015)

MuchoJointAmigo said:


> Skol Vikings
> 11-5
> Yeah, I'm drinking the purple koolaid!






I'm a bigfan of Teddy Bridgewater, the Vikes are on the rise.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 1, 2015)

Would have said 13-3 if Green Bay didn't lose Jordy.but now i'd say 11-5. 2nd Seed. 

Now for my AFC team(I pick a NFC and AFC incase they ever meet in the superbowl and its happened for me already  )

Steelers are going 10-6, wildcard.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 1, 2015)

G-Men 10 & 6


----------



## v.s one (Sep 1, 2015)

SourD420 said:


> Broncos Baby!!! 10-6


 I hope we get in as a wildcard too.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 1, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Patriots.
> 
> 12-4 regular season.
> 
> Will win the Super Bowl again this year.


That's very optimistic. That secondary is going to have some big problems this season. Receiving core is bare and lacking in quality. If gronk gets injured which is highly possible then it's over. Pass rush looks better this year but not amazing. Guards and tackles look very meh at the moment. And pass rush def is struggling. 

If Jimmy ends up playing 4 games, don't be shocked if they go 0-4. His performance is so inconsistent, woeful one week then good the next. He nearly threw 2 picks in 5 plays last week. Mix into that a hard division for once. It will be a tough season indeed


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 1, 2015)

SourD420 said:


> Broncos Baby!!! 10-6


You beat me to it, lol


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 4, 2015)

Barring any major injuries, I feel the Browns are fully capable of a 2-14 season.


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> That's very optimistic. That secondary is going to have some big problems this season. Receiving core is bare and lacking in quality. If gronk gets injured which is highly possible then it's over. Pass rush looks better this year but not amazing. Guards and tackles look very meh at the moment. And pass rush def is struggling.
> 
> If Jimmy ends up playing 4 games, don't be shocked if they go 0-4. His performance is so inconsistent, woeful one week then good the next. He nearly threw 2 picks in 5 plays last week. Mix into that a hard division for once. It will be a tough season indeed



Patriots will go 13-3 this year barring any injury to Brady or Gronk. Secondary is let's
just say untested so far. Hope the old bend but don't break holds this year!


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 5, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Patriots will go 13-3 this year barring any injury to Brady or Gronk. Secondary is let's
> just say untested so far. Hope the old bend but don't break holds this year!


I don't see it myself, think people are underestimating how good afc East is this year. Secondary is ok and wr core is a little beat up. Might be missing most of the best wr they have for the start of the season. Best option i see atm is 2 te sets. Make good use of 2 good te.

Brady is a top draw qb but he needs better weapons otherwise he will struggle.i also think the d-line will struggle too.think they are running 2 rookies and 1 second year.


----------



## A+++ (Sep 5, 2015)

Cowboys 12-4


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> That's very optimistic. That secondary is going to have some big problems this season. Receiving core is bare and lacking in quality. If gronk gets injured which is highly possible then it's over. Pass rush looks better this year but not amazing. Guards and tackles look very meh at the moment. And pass rush def is struggling.
> 
> If Jimmy ends up playing 4 games, don't be shocked if they go 0-4. His performance is so inconsistent, woeful one week then good the next. He nearly threw 2 picks in 5 plays last week. Mix into that a hard division for once. It will be a tough season indeed


You and I could suit up at wide receiver and Brady would still make it happen. Patriots are possibly the best organization in all of pro sports. I wouldn't bet against them.




TheHermit said:


> Barring any major injuries, I feel the Browns are fully capable of a 2-14 season.


LOL!!

I live in the dirty mitten, so naturally I pull for the Lions. I *think* they finally have a solid O line and a running game, which should equate to a good offensive year with their wide receiving core being one of the best in the game. Losing Suh hurts (even though he's a douche bag), but the D should still be solid. I've got them going 11-5, wildcard, and winning their first playoff game in eons.


----------



## texasjack (Sep 5, 2015)

Texans 12-4



A+++ said:


> Cowboys 12-4


Cowgirls 0-0 Forfeit


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Patriots are possibly the best organization in all of pro sports. I wouldn't bet against them.


Pats have only been good since Brady/Belichick


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 5, 2015)

Go niners! We got regie and hyde. And bowman is back. we got this shit


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Pats have only been good since Brady/Belichick


Agreed. But how long have those two been there? 10 years?

That's an eternity in the NFL.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed. But how long have those two been there? 10 years?
> 
> That's an eternity in the NFL.


14 years


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 5, 2015)

Texans 11-5
Bears 5-11


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 5, 2015)

Philadelphia Eagles 11-5


----------



## Sweeve (Sep 6, 2015)

Cleveland Browns 1-15


----------



## A+++ (Sep 6, 2015)

texasjack said:


> Texans 12-4
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirls 0-0 Forfeit


Lol..there's another team in Texas?


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 6, 2015)

A+++ said:


> Lol..there's another team in Texas?


them texans digits are the wrong way around. Cowgirls can go 12-4 though


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I don't see it myself, think people are underestimating how good afc East is this year. Secondary is ok and wr core is a little beat up. Might be missing most of the best wr they have for the start of the season. Best option i see atm is 2 te sets. Make good use of 2 good te.
> 
> Brady is a top draw qb but he needs better weapons otherwise he will struggle.i also think the d-line will struggle too.think they are running 2 rookies and 1 second year.



2 te sets will be key no question but that's the rub.. Gronkowski always fights for the extra
yards and can take some big hits. Edelman is injury prone also, they need to keep up the short
passing game and take advantage of the running backs like White? and Blount.


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 11, 2015)

There you go with the 2 TE sets, 4 touchdowns all from the TE position.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 12, 2015)

Colts!!! 12-4 will avenge "deflate gate" week 6 Sunday night in Indy.. And Super Bowl bound!! Just following history last 3 seasons wildcard, divisional round and last year afc championship game so it only makes sense.. ***Patriots*** what kind of shananagans will they pull next..smh


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 12, 2015)

Please don't go 0-16..............


----------



## 420fishin (Sep 12, 2015)

Colts 12-4 !!!!!! Not just LUCK


----------



## 420fishin (Sep 12, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Go niners! We got regie and hyde. And bowman is back. we got this shit


Superbowl at your house,but you won't be there


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 12, 2015)

420fishin said:


> Superbowl at your house,but you won't be there


Oh thats low..........


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 12, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 3498523
> Please don't go 0-16..............


They would have beat the Pats pretty easy if they had bell, bryant,there usual kicker,(i wont even get into pouncey) They did great with what they had.... Im sure they will be 10-6 or better this year


----------



## 420fishin (Sep 12, 2015)

Well am I telling the truth?


----------



## 420fishin (Sep 12, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> They would have beat the Pats pretty easy if they had bell, bryant,there usual kicker,(i wont even get into pouncey) They did great with what they had.... Im sure they will be 10-6 or better this year


We not gonna use excuses,they do have back-up players


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 12, 2015)

420fishin said:


> We not gonna use excuses,they do have back-up players


What excuses? LOL It's the truth... The Pats beat a preseason steelers more or less... I would say the same if the Steelers beat the Pats without Brady,Gronk,edlemen, etc... It's just not the same for me.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2015)

Everyone knows Niners going to the super bowl right ?


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 12, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Everyone knows Niners going to the super bowl right ?


Maybe if someone gives them a free ticket.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 12, 2015)

9ers will be there! And another ring


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol honestly I'm going with an 8-8 record. I up it from 6-10 . If Jimmy T. will just let Kaep let him play "his" game it should be ok. I see that very openly though. We'll see..... Would be nice if they could get something going


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 13, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> What excuses? LOL It's the truth... The Pats beat a preseason steelers more or less... I would say the same if the Steelers beat the Pats without Brady,Gronk,edlemen, etc... It's just not the same for me.


Sounds like excuses to me, well if we had this and did this we would of won easy. Let's not forget pats had a rookie d-line,missing there main hb and best wr, lost Easley to injury too. They don't have a top 10 wr, they make do with what they have which isn't much. 

Steelers secondary stinks and having bell ect back won't change that. Pats secondary wasn't much better.


----------



## Nordey B (Sep 13, 2015)

Dallas Cowboys
16-0
Starting with a glorious victory of the Giants where Eli "dumbface" Manning breaks his back


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 13, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Sounds like excuses to me, well if we had this and did this we would of won easy. Let's not forget pats had a rookie d-line,missing there main hb and best wr, lost Easley to injury too. They don't have a top 10 wr, they make do with what they have which isn't much.
> 
> Steelers secondary stinks and having bell ect back won't change that. Pats secondary wasn't much better.


There is no point in arguing. I standby what I say.
"The Pats beat a preseason steelers more or less... I would say the same if the Steelers beat the Pats without Brady,Gronk,edlemen, etc... It's just not the same for me."


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 13, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooot Green Bay! Defense looked Terrible, but the offense, wow... Insane... Driving down the field that quick... And holy shit those catches by Jones! Old man still got game!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 14, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> 9ers will be there! And another ring


Man nice opening game. And I just so happen to have Hyde on my fantasy


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 15, 2015)

well, the eagles wont win a game all season if they decide to only play the second half all year


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2015)

Niners 12-4


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 15, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> well, the eagles wont win a game all season if they decide to only play the second half all year


Eagles messed up my picks.....


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 15, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Eagles messed up my picks.....


yeah I had them winning too. I really like what I saw the second half from them and I do think they will beat dallas next week in their home opener


----------



## Nordey B (Sep 15, 2015)

Pedophilia Eagles can chug my lumpy duck butter purée


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 15, 2015)

Nordey B said:


> Pedophilia Eagles can chug my lumpy duck butter purée


thats pretty good banter bro hahaa


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone have good picks this weekend ? I tanked some parlays. St Louis killed me . 

Niners had an awful game. And I had a blarring headache all day yesterday. Damn carnival rides didn't help.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> 9ers will be there! And another ring


lol... I take this statement back. we are not going anywhere tell we get rid of kap


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 15, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> 9ers will be there! And another ring


man why did I make this comment lol


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 18, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> man why did I make this comment lol


That's my team and I love my 9ers but Super Bowl bound? Not this year!


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 18, 2015)

How bad will the Steelers loose? If the Steelers win its the biggest upset of the year so far, right?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 18, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> How bad will the Steelers loose? If the Steelers win its the biggest upset of the year so far, right?


The Saints beating the undefeated falcons might be the biggest upset thus far.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> The Saints beating the undefeated falcons might be the biggest upset thus far.


yea your probably right.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2015)

Broncos aren't 'my' team, but they're the only ones I know anything about. 

Donkeys 12-5, they'll make the playoffs but won't get far.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 18, 2015)

757growin said:


> G-Men 10 & 6


Eli is a cunt but he pulls thru in the clutch........go g-men hopefully 9-7 this year.

 we ALWAYS BE BETTER THAN THEM!



 robert kraft knows good things when he see's them, the patriots can thank the g-men for being as good as they are, cause before bill ya STANK!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Broncos aren't 'my' team, but they're the only ones I know anything about.
> 
> Donkeys 12-5, they'll make the playoffs but won't get far.


I think you are right. Peyton has shown he is in decline and the Broncos defense are the biggest reason they are undefeated. I am also pretty sure you meant 11-5 or 12-4


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I think you are right. Peyton has shown he is in decline and the Broncos defense are the biggest reason they are undefeated. I am also pretty sure you meant 11-5 or 12-4


I must've counted the other preseason game.

Did I mention I don't give a shit about team standings, or who goes to the Superbowl?

I'm a football fan because I like to watch two hungry, highly effective, well oiled teams fight it out in a clean, close game. If I'm damn lucky, I get to see maybe one of these a year anymore.

Am I the only one who thinks more $illions in football has made for a less fulfilling experience? Am I the only one who thinks the average NFL player is a prima Donna who can't do anything better than tackle and beat his wife in an elevator?

It's about the GAME, people! And while we're at it, try making the rule book a little more complicated?! 

This is kinda like why I don't bother with NASCAR; it's racing CARS, IDGAF who's driving... and when are they gonna bring the engine compartment into the 21st century, anyway? My GRANDFATHER would be completely at home with a pushrod V8 and a carburetor!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 18, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Eli is a cunt but he pulls thru in the clutch........go g-men hopefully 9-7 this year.
> 
> View attachment 3523575 we ALWAYS BE BETTER THAN THEM!
> 
> ...


I always wonder if Phillip rivers would of brought more championships. Eli is the luckiest fucker ever. And I'm thankful as hell!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 18, 2015)

I am a rivers by birth.........first nations people of lennox island............i cried when phillip went to san diego. eli better keep being lucky, could you imagine trying to go home from east rutherford after pissing off giants nation??? scary shit right?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I must've counted the other preseason game.
> 
> Did I mention I don't give a shit about team standings, or who goes to the Superbowl?
> 
> ...


I'M GONNA CALL IT NOW.....C.J ANDERSON HAS A BREAK THROUGH GAME TODAY!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I'M GONNA CALL IT NOW.....C.J ANDERSON HAS A BREAK THROUGH GAME TODAY!


...who?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 18, 2015)

dude's a bum forget it


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> dude's a bum forget it


I'm gonna guess they lost, lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 18, 2015)

nopr denver won ,but cj is lost as a running back atm


----------



## FilthyBud (Oct 19, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Patriots.
> 
> 12-4 regular season.
> 
> Will win the Super Bowl again this year.


Dude for real? 16-0


----------



## FilthyBud (Oct 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed. But how long have those two been there? 10 years?
> 
> That's an eternity in the NFL.


The Pats have only been good for the last 14 years. That's nothin


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

MuchoJointAmigo said:


> Skol Vikings
> 11-5
> Yeah, I'm drinking the purple koolaid!





Lookin like a good prediction.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2015)

A+++ said:


> Lol..there's another team in Texas?




Yeah..Houston is the good one.


----------



## jedisushi06 (Dec 21, 2015)

Chiefs 11-5 and finally get a playoff win they deserve.


----------



## FilthyBud (Dec 21, 2015)

PATS 17-2 #5 for #50


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Thor_ said:


> New England Patriots. Loss of our good secondary will hit us hard but not a big deal. If patriots are good at one thing it's adapting. If they play like they did vs the packers then we will be good. You could argue it's just pre season but Rodgers was going for it and was unhappy at not scoring. He had pretty much his team of starters.
> 
> 11-5 and 1-1 in playoffs.


Close but no cigar. Still sticking by the 1-1 in the playoffs. I think they have enough to beat the Chiefs. Can't see them winning the championship game if in Denver. My dream match up in steelers at patriots. Hopefully they are back to the best otherwise we might not get past the Chiefs. This is the worst season I have witnessed in a long time. Great start but a bad finish. If it was opposite then I'd be happier. 

My bold prediction 

Broncos vs Seahawks. Broncos and Hawks both looking good.


----------



## led2076 (Jan 7, 2016)

Panthers here! would have guessed 10-6, hell yeah for 15-1!
secondary has been hit hard the past few weeks. hopefully what we have will get us all the way


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Niners 12-4


Man, I was so close!
I should start gambling on sports. Make some big bucks


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 13, 2016)

TheHermit said:


> Barring any major injuries, I feel the Browns are fully capable of a 2-14 season.


It is always a good feeling when your team exceeds your expectations.


----------

